# the edge tag along?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

me and my buddy were talking about getting on a boat with our yaks out to the edge, get dropped off for several hours while the "mother ship" trolls or fishes else where then picked up at the end of the day and taken back to Pensacola. 

just wondering, from someone who has the right size boat, how much would gas be, how long does the average boat stay out there and if there is anyone willing. 

its really based on how much splitting the cost of gas would be.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Seems there is one hell of a business opportunity for someone to do this here. I know several people who would be doing this every weekend if the prices were reasonable.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hot Spots use to offer a mothership service, not sure if they still do. It takes a BIG boat with a decent pulley system if you are wanting to mothership your PA. A 14ft 150lb kayak aint easy to bring into a boat.

Get an adventure island and sail out there. The edge is only about 17 miles from Navarre Beach! If I had an AI or TI I would do it!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Hot Spots use to offer a mothership service, not sure if they still do. It takes a BIG boat with a decent pulley system if you are wanting to mothership your PA. A 14ft 150lb kayak aint easy to bring into a boat.
> 
> Get an adventure island and sail out there. The edge is only about 17 miles from Navarre Beach! If I had an AI or TI I would do it!


we got pedals, we can make it in 6 hours. lets get together and do it! :thumbsup:

have you tried the sail kit for the PA?


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Make sure you got flags on your kayaks. Big center consoles running 30 to 40 mph are not going to be looking for kayaks 25 miles out. They might not even see you if the seas are over a couple of feet.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Hall Pass said:


> Make sure you got flags on your kayaks. Big center consoles running 30 to 40 mph are not going to be looking for kayaks 25 miles out. They might not even see you if the seas are over a couple of feet.


Got that right


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I am thinking about taking my 12 ft SOT to the Oil rigs aboard my 32 ft offshore boat.

Place it in the water through the tuna door and fish around , and freak out some of the other boats who will wonder how the hell i got out there :thumbup:

Ill bet if i hooked a tuna it would be a blast if it doesnt sink me:thumbsup:


----------

